# Having tons of trouble



## xyzunit (Aug 30, 2008)

I have an evga 7900gs, and I just recently replaced my RAM and hard drive in my system, so I had to reinstall windows. Back in the day when I first built my system, I had a lot of instability and a lot of it seemed to come from my graphics card overheating. After this fresh install of windows, I figured I would try to lower the clock speeds on my card to make my cooling issues a thing of the past.

I set the clock speeds to (i think) 500 core/660 mem (those were the default 2D speeds). Now whenever I boot up I see the POST screen and then after that I don't see a damn thing. Everything just goes black. I know windows loads because I pressed the windows key and did a shutdown with my keyboard, but I have no idea how to get my clock speeds back to default so that I can actually use windows.

Please please please, does anybody have a solution that could remedy this problem that doesn't involve reinstalling windows?


----------



## Silverel (Aug 30, 2008)

Try to blind boot into safe mode. Should force VGAsave drivers, if it works at least you'll have gotten into windows to try and figger out what went wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2008)

you havent given anywhere near enough information.

How did you change the clock speeds? at what point does the image on the screen go blank?


----------



## xyzunit (Aug 30, 2008)

I changed the clock speeds by creating a new profile in AtiTool.

The image on the screen goes blank after the motherboard logo screen.



PS; i updated my system specs just now


----------



## xyzunit (Aug 30, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Try to blind boot into safe mode. Should force VGAsave drivers, if it works at least you'll have gotten into windows to try and figger out what went wrong.





can i get a little bit of guidance on this? is it f10 to get to the screen where you choose safe mode, and is there a hotkey i can press to make sure im selecting safe mode?


oh and I used atitool version .26 and i have windows xp home edition 32bit


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2008)

xyzunit said:


> I changed the clock speeds by creating a new profile in AtiTool.
> 
> The image on the screen goes blank after the motherboard logo screen.
> 
> ...



your problem is unrelated to the windows overclocking.

Silverel is going on the wrong track assuming your windows OC is causing the problems, but the windows OC cant have any effect *BEFORE* windows has loaded.

Your problem is somewhere else, and its a hardware fault - be it the video card is damaged, or the screen.


----------



## Silverel (Aug 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> your problem is unrelated to the windows overclocking.
> 
> Silverel is going on the wrong track assuming your windows OC is causing the problems, but the windows OC cant have any effect *BEFORE* windows has loaded.
> 
> Your problem is somewhere else, and its a hardware fault - be it the video card is damaged, or the screen.



He's right. It was just the first thing that came to mind. Everything else I was thinking... well. You broke something real good...


----------



## xyzunit (Aug 30, 2008)

But then why would my problem only occur after I used the software, and why would I still be able to see the logo screen. Oh and did I mention I can still dick around with my BIOS?


----------



## Silverel (Aug 30, 2008)

F8 should get you to your boot options, boards tend to differ though. If you get nothing after that, there's not a lot else you can do.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2008)

xyzunit said:


> But then why would my problem only occur after I used the software, and why would I still be able to see the logo screen. Oh and did I mention I can still dick around with my BIOS?



because the screen resolution changes after that point.

lets say we make an assumption that somethings broken (screen, Video card, cable between the two, whatever) - whatever it is, its not liking the resolution changing upwards. as soon as it changes up to a high resolution, the screen loses its signal.


----------



## Silverel (Aug 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> because the screen resolution changes after that point.
> 
> lets say we make an assumption that somethings broken (screen, Video card, cable between the two, whatever) - whatever it is, its not liking the resolution changing upwards. as soon as it changes up to a high resolution, the screen loses its signal.



Ah, that's where it makes sense for me. Even at the Windows loading screen, it wouldn't necessarily have your video drivers loaded right away. Therefore, letting it load default drivers shouldn't matter.


----------



## xyzunit (Aug 30, 2008)

Alright well I'll experiment more with your suggestions tonight and then hopefully post back here tomorrow.
Thanks so far, you guys have been awesome.


----------

